# Columbus, GA Coatie Male adult



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

He is such a pretty boy... this came up on facebook. REALLY hope this guy finds a home, extra soft spot in my heart for the coaties Adoptable Dogs | Animal Care & Control :: Columbus, Georgia Consolidated Government 

Scroll down, he's about the 6th one down.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

there was at least 2 other shepherds on the list at this same shelter just scroll down the page


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Lots and lots of German Shepherds in this area. I was just contacted to help place to adult imports in Columbus... free to good home.

As always, my offer to assist with pull/transport for a reputable rescue or approved adopter stands.


----------

